# Cannot access configuration page of Buffalo Router WHR-G54s



## infliunza (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I recently tried setting up a Buffalo WHR-G54s router on my desktop (which has Windows XP on it) so that I can access the internet with my laptop as well. I have no problems accessing the internet on my desktop after connecting everything, but I can't access the configuration page to set a password and change the SSID. 

The default IP address of the router config is supposedly 192.168.11.1. However, when I run ipconfig /all, the default gateway is listed as 67.186.14.1. This IP address also pings successfully. Nowhere is 192.168.11.1 seen after running ipconfig /all.

When I try accessing either of these IP addresses in IE or Firefox, nothing happens. I even temporarily disabled all PopUp Blockers and shields (as far as I can tell) to see if that would help as well. But nothing seems to work. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I notice the router has a switch that configures it as either a router (AUTO) or access point (BRI). The default IP address in the BRI position is 192.168.11.100. In the BRI position, DHCP is disabled so your PC cannot get an IP address from the router (and you cannot access it unless your PC has a static IP on the 192.168.11.X subnet).

I think you want the switch in the AUTO position (and reset both it and your PC if it was in the BRI position).


----------



## infliunza (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've left it on "AUTO" the entire time ... I reset everything anyway again just to see if it would work ... still can't seem to get onto the config page.

I don't understand why the default gateway (which in my limited understanding should be the IP address of the router?) is this random number as opposed to the default 192.168.11.1 for Buffalo routers ...


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

In this case the default gateway address you are seeing is probably your public Comcast IP address.

This can happen if the DHCP server is disabled on the router (it is usually enabled by default), or if your cable from the modem to the router is connected to a LAN port on the router instead of to the WAN port.

Try posting the full text from your ipconfig/all log.


----------



## infliunza (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's what i get when i run ipconfig /all:
----------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alicia-g3wvezhu
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-E7-74-FB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.186.15.237
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 67.186.14.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.75.17
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.75.194
68.87.64.146
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 01, 2007 12:42:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 05, 2007 11:16:37 AM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try connecting the modem to the WAN/Internet port. It appears to be connected to one of the LAN/Network ports. Reset everything and see if that doesn't work better.


----------



## infliunza (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure I do have it connected to the WAN port right now. I then have the router connected to my computer via one of the LAN ports. I'm accessing the internet right now with this connection. My understanding is that I shouldn't even be able to access the internet if I had incorrectly connected the cable modem to one of the LAN ports ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Incorrect, you would be accessing the Internet and getting a public IP address. Sound familiar?


----------



## infliunza (Sep 1, 2007)

Is that what's happening to me now? I don't understand it - the router worked perfectly fine in the past ...

What exactly does all the stuff in my ipconfig /all file mean?


----------



## crazy55 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's the basic info for your computer, its like a breakdown of every address in your computer.
The physical address (Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-E7-74-FB) is also called your mac address, which if your router is secured, you have to enter on the default page for your router.
in your case i believe it's 192.168.11.1, but not toally sure good luck


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Once again, check the wiring of the modem to the router. If you have connected it to the proper port, the router is seriously screwed up.


----------

